# Recs for must have MAC blushes for NC40?



## miss anna (Jan 12, 2009)

i only have 1 blush which is MAC Merrily. i think i need a few more, LoL.
Any recs for must have MAC blushes for NC40? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 12, 2009)

Im an NC 40 and these are my favorites
Sunbasque
Peaches

So Ceylon MSF
RedHead MSF


----------



## minni4bebe (Jan 12, 2009)

I love Springsheen


----------



## 2nigurl (Jan 12, 2009)

definitely Sunbasque and stark naked


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 12, 2009)

sunbasque(bronzey pearly peach)
peaches(peach)
dollymix(pink w/ light soft shimmer)
pinch me(beautiful coral)


----------



## anshu7 (Jan 14, 2009)

sunbasque and springsheen are musthaves for ur skintone


----------



## marikat (Jan 14, 2009)

Melba-peachy coral
Pink swoon-soft light pink
prism-browny pink
sunbasque


----------



## marikat (Jan 14, 2009)

melba-peachy coral
pink swoon-soft light pink
prism-browny pink
sunbasque


----------



## ileztm0mmy067 (Jan 6, 2010)

melba
it'll brighten you face up, perfect for this time of yr.
& of course sunbasque lOl (def. a must have)


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 7, 2010)

Sunbasque and Dollymix are my faves.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 7, 2010)

i'm and NC 45 and i definitely agree with all that recommended dollymix & sunbasque.

i also would recommend:

style
dainty mineralize blush
margin
breezy


----------



## CandeeNova (Jan 13, 2010)

i'm NC 35 one of my sisters is NC 25 and my other sister, like my mom, is NC 42and these blushes look great on ALL of us.

pink swoon
coygirl
melba
gingerly

hope this helps!


----------



## fintia (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm NC40 on Studio Sculpt and I love:

Conjure up Mineralize blush
Peachykeen
Nuance mineralize blush
Dollymix


----------

